# FEDS TO CLINTON: LET’S TALK



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FEDS TO CLINTON: LET'S TALK
Prosecutors want Q&A over emails *


*VIDEO: FBI to interview Clinton, top aides in email probe*








*VIDEO: Clinton holds big delegate lead despite Sanders wins*








*SANDERS ON THE ATTACK: Bernie blasts Clinton's Clooney fundraiser as 'obscene'*
*TOO LITTLE, TOO LATE? Despite Western wins, Sanders needs late surge to top Clinton*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: A year after 'wiped clean' Hillary's email still a mess*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NO 'COINCIDENCE': Romanian hacker extradited amid Clinton email probe*


*LIMITING THE SCOPE? Gov't seeks to limit questions in Clinton email case*
*VIDEO: State dept. suspends Clinton email review for FBI probe*








*VIDEO: Media focus on Hillary email*








*'TELL THE TRUTH': Bill Clinton clashes with Black Lives Matter protesters*
*VIDEO: Bill Clinton takes on Black Lives Matter protesters*








*VIDEO: Sanders escalates spat with Clinton over qualifications*


----------

